# Polar Express mountain help



## oldavman (Feb 2, 2011)

I want my Polar Express train (6-31960 with add-on cars) to encircle the mountain as depicted in the movie. I know I will have grade and diameter restrictions. And as the train reaches the apex of the mountain it runs out on a trestle. Don't know how to proceed. I have the space for a sizable feature up to 7-1/2 feet tall. Any suggestions. See attachment for image.
Thanks for any suggestions or schematics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you'll have to keep the grade to about 3.5-4%, less if the curves are very sharp. I doubt it's going to look like that mountain, that grade is a lot more than 4%!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

You could do a modified helix. But you wouldnt be able to get that kind of seperation between the spiraled levels. Even with 30" radius curves (60" circle), you'll have 6" seperation to keep it around 3% grade and no more than 7" to keep it under 4% grade. If you taper the spirals, you'll end up with even less seperation as it goes up.

I guess if youuse only a few cars and lighten them up a bit, you could do it, but I honestly dontthink it'll work. Not meaning to burst your bubble, but alot of things that work in Hollywood dont work in reality. The laws of physics are hard ones to break


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I could see steeper grades with a dual-motor engine with either traction tires or magnatraction, but for a steamer, that's going to be a pretty tall order.


----------



## oldavman (Feb 2, 2011)

I found this link to a setup with a polar express train ascending and descending a mountain.
Thanks for everyone's input.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd4XCM_gmiI


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, they did a GREAT job with that. I like the reverse loops at each end, and the mountain climb is not too far off the movie's theme. Well done.

Good inspiration for you, huh?!?

TJ


----------



## oldavman (Feb 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Boy, they did a GREAT job with that. I like the reverse loops at each end, and the mountain climb is not too far off the movie's theme. Well done.
> 
> Good inspiration for you, huh?!?
> 
> TJ


Great inspiration-yes!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You should see if you can contact the builder and find out what individual track radius pieces they used on the moutain spiral, or whether they had to custom-bend curved track at all.

TJ


----------



## oldavman (Feb 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> You should see if you can contact the builder and find out what individual track radius pieces they used on the moutain spiral, or whether they had to custom-bend curved track at all.
> 
> TJ


Will do. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

